# RIP Fidget



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

My little cat had to be put to sleep today. She had a tumour.

Got her for my birthday 16 years ago. She looked like a bandit and was cute. I'll miss her aloofness around people and the fact she looked like a seal when she was lying down


----------



## WTNF (May 16, 2012)

Never a nice thing to happen, I'm really sorry for your loss, at least you had a happy 16 years together.


----------



## misshissy (May 5, 2011)

sorry for your loss  our cat was PTS 3 years ago today


----------

